# Possible new siggy



## Thorlifter (Oct 26, 2014)

I've been completely bored today so I started to mess around with maybe a new siggy. Do you guys like something like this or the one I have better? Or they all suck and do something different?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2014)

I like the second one. The Corsair in the first one is almost unnoticed. Letters of your nick are a litlle bit too small there as well.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 26, 2014)

Yea, I like the 2nd one as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2014)

2nd one as well but I prefer the one you have currently...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 26, 2014)

Bottom one furshur!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 27, 2014)

Second one. Maybe put a small line profile of a F4U in that gold clamshell in the bottom middle.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 27, 2014)

Like the second one as well, all the scroll kind of reminds me of the old time music halls or saloons billboards out west.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 27, 2014)

Well, I'll be different, choosing the first one, but you'll have to change the perspective. The upper wing should be behind the border and the lower one must be visible over the lower border. Now it looks like something mr Escher would have drawn.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 27, 2014)

I agree with the above, If you intend to use the Corsair.
Additionally I would Lighten the intensity of the flag to contrast with the plane and make it and the name more visible.


----------

